# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  Cognitive dress, Marchesa and IBM, USA

## Airicist

Contributors:

Marchesa Studio
twitter.com/MarchesaFashion

IBM, Watson

----------


## Airicist

What is the cognitive dress?

Published on May 2, 2016




> Iconic design house Marchesa collaborated with cognitive computing system IBM Watson to create their first cognitive dress.

----------


## Airicist

Marchesa and IBM Watson design the cognitive dress

Published on May 2, 2016




> Watson is a cognitive system that understands, reasons and learns.
> 
> Marchesa is an iconic high fashion brand that inspires, empowers and creates. See how they worked together to outthink the limits of fashion.

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM supercomputer helped design a dress it can never wear"
IBM teamed up with fashion house Marchesa to create a dress to show off the power of cognitive computing.

by Daniel Cooper 
May 2, 2016

----------

